# IBM's Watson Gets A 'Swear Filter' After Learning The Urban Dictionary



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Watson, the name for IBM's supercomputer best known for crushing '"Jeopardy!" contestants at their own game, briefly went from "smart" to "smart ***" with the help of the Urban Dictionary.


Here


----------

